# Quelle "...." formiche!!!



## Nunou

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
Avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per trovare un aggettivo a doppia valenza (sempre che esista) per definire le formiche fastidiose/odiose (nel senso della convivenza impossibile) ma comunque simpatiche (perché in fondo non fanno nulla di male/infastidiscono involontariamente) e soprattutto perché non le odio per principio e non voglio loro del male....


Pesti? Birbanti? Non mi soddisfano pienamente....se qualcuno riesce a seguire quello che tento di dire, gradirei dei suggerimenti.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se stessi parlando con un mio caro amico di tre anni e mezzo, direi "le formiche (oggi) sono un po' birichine".

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Si, cara, ti seguo 
Pesti e birbanti mi pare che vadano meglio per esseri ... più grandi 
Non capisco però se ti serve un aggettivo o un appellativo ...

Nel primo caso direi "noiose", nel senso che possono dar fastidio ma non sono mortali  anzi, a volte aiutano a tenere pulito il tappeto 

Nel secondo, non credo che esista un appellativo giusto. Proprio per essere formiche, di solito o si debellano o passano inosservate 
Proporrei "birbe", un po' meno marcato, però non so se ti possa andare bene.


----------



## Nunou

Grazie Giorgio...ma se tu stessi parlando con qualcuno di più grandicello?
Birichine mi piace molto ma rende poco l'idea del grande fastidio...forse mi toccherà usare per forza due aggettivi, tipo tremende bricconcelle ...però suona come se stessi parlando anch'io ad un bambino.


----------



## violadaprile

Però è una soluzione che a me piace


----------



## Nunou

Grazie Viola,
appellativo, aggettivo, verbo, avverbio...qualunque cosa possa definire il senso di quello che intendo possibilmente in una parola sola...

Non so perché mi ogni tanto mi vado a complicare così la vita...ma vorrei qualcosa che appunto le rivalorizzi un minimo...ma senza esagerare, visto che noiose a volte lo sono veramente...e anche qualcosa di più! 

Ciao.


----------



## elitaliano

Benedette formiche?


----------



## longplay

elitaliano said:


> Benedette formiche?



Buono ! "che lestofanti, le formiche!" o "formiche leste di mano  (che manoleste !)" ? "lavoratrici in nero" ? Ho esaurito il reportorio...!
Aggiunta: "clandestine (a bordo)".


----------



## Nunou

Longplay, lestofanti...mi piace assai!!! Il significato però non corrisponde a quello che intendevo.

BENEDETTE... mi sa che è proprio quello che ci vuole!  C'è la dualità di significato, uno è bello, l'altro decisamente meno però rimane entro i limiti del fastidio...niente odio. Semplice, comune, efficace ...perfetto! 
Grazie elitaliano...lo sapevo che prima o poi qualcuno sarebbe riuscito a risolvermi l'inghippo!!!


----------



## violadaprile

Cosa ne dici di "diavoletti"?


----------



## Nunou

Grazie del suggerimento Viola,
come prima "lestofanti"... anche "diavoletti" è un termine abbastanza simpatico ma non corrisponde in pieno alle mie necessità.
Penso che resterò su "benedette" primo perché è un termine che va bene anche se mi rivolgo agli adulti...e poi ripeto...la bivalenza di significato (ma senza apparente connotazione negativa) era quello che m'interessava di più.  A diavoletto inevitabilmente si contrappone diavolo che fra tutti mi pare un termine davvero molto poco rassicurante/positivo.... idem per il mio iniziale "pesti"...che in qualche modo mi riportava alla peste..
La soluzione di Elitaliano continua ad essere la più semplice ed efficace...praticamente geniale!!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Nu !

Che ne dici di _simpaticissime_? Se lo scrivi, metti le virgolette o tutto maiuscolo, e se stai parlando, pronuncialo come se tu fossi Franca Valeri...


----------



## Nunou

O.K Pizz...magari in altre situazioni ci proverò!! 
Ciao.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Proposte last minute:
1 Le formiche, piccole pèsti;
2 Le formiche fetentone. Accrescitivo di fetente. Ammetto che non suona spregiativo al mio orecchio dialettale. Per altri orecchi potrebbe esserlo. Il Treccani riporta "fetentissima matricola, attributo tradizionale degli studenti del 1° anno nel gergo goliardico"; quindi possiamo estenderlo anche alle formiche ...senza che se ne abbiano a male, no?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Voga,
simpaticissimo questo giro di _olezzi, disprezzi_ e significati vari.....in effetti le formiche non dovrebbero offendersi, che io sappia questo aggettivo si può usare anche in termini di simpatia. Lo terrò presente...

"Piccole pesti" mi suona anche meglio del mio iniziale pesti.....ma si tratta di due parole e non una!!! Il _gioco_ così diventa in effetti più facile...

Grazie per i suggerimenti!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Che ne dici di "Canaglie"? Quelle canaglie di formiche!
C'era una volta un telefilm intitolato "Le simpatiche canaglie", protagonisti dei bimbi molto buffi e simpaticamente pestiferi: per questo mi è venuta in mente l'associazione con questo contesto


----------



## Nunou

Sì Stella,
anche canaglie suona bene!!! Grazie!! 
A me sono venuti in mente anche "indomabili" e ...accidenti ... non mi torna più in mente!!!
Avrei dovuto scriverlo subito...


EDIT:...ecco...ora ci sono, era "incorreggibili"!!


----------

